# Many tears rescue



## fankino04 (25 January 2022)

Anyone have any experiences with many tears rescue,  a client is applying to adopt from them ( lots of hoops to jump through), I know I've heard of them but not sure if it was for a good or bad reason...


----------



## Errin Paddywack (25 January 2022)

A couple of friends of mine have adopted through them and all good I think.  I also know someone who used to foster for them, possibly still does and she got on alright with them.


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 January 2022)

I think the issue was that they were taking and rehoming animals from puppy farms, once they were of no more use or could not sell, and it was being seen by some as facilitating/enabling the puppy farmers. I'm not sure if that is still the case.


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2022)

Yes still rehome from puppy farms my issue with them was you had to have an older settled friendly dog already don't know if thats still the case or not


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			I think the issue was that they were taking and rehoming animals from puppy farms, once they were of no more use or could not sell, and it was being seen by some as facilitating/enabling the puppy farmers. I'm not sure if that is still the case.
		
Click to expand...

It’s the reason they were set up in the first place, in response initially to the puppy farm epidemic in West Wales, and the disgaurding of unwanted breeding bitches and stud dogs to less than savoury fates.


----------



## Widgeon (25 January 2022)

I can see why people feel that rehoming "used" breeding bitches etc from the puppy farms is facilitating the industry, but the people behind the rescue are surely between a rock and a hard place - what are they supposed to do, just look on while horrible things happen to the old bitches? There's so much money in selling farmed puppies that I'm inclined to think it won't stop until that profit is removed somewhow. I find it hard to believe that puppy farmers would close down if there wasn't a rescue to take on their used bitches. Instead they'd surely just dispose of them in much more unpleasant ways. 

(sorry OP, no help to you as I have no experience of this rescue, I just thought it was an interesting point being raised)


----------



## forumuser123 (25 January 2022)

Known the founder Sylvia for a number of years - completely genuine.


----------



## fankino04 (25 January 2022)

Thanks guys, it's a puppy they are looking at adopting. They already have a lovely but sharp gsd,  I'm hoping that adding a pup rather than grown up to the home means that the resident dog will put it in its place a bit more gently than she would an adult. She loves to play but plays very rough and does not take well to other dogs telling her off. She often makes me wonder if she has some malinoise  in her as she switches so quickly (has all black face and red everywhere else too). Bit concerned that too much playing with a puppy might be too much for her dodgy hips too but have mentioned it and owner will ask physios opinion, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## skinnydipper (25 January 2022)

fankino04 said:



			Thanks guys, it's a puppy they are looking at adopting. They already have a lovely but sharp gsd,  I'm hoping that adding a pup rather than grown up to the home means that the *resident dog will put it in its place *a bit more gently than she would an adult. She loves to play but plays very rough and *does not take well to other dogs telling her off*. She often makes me wonder if she has some malinoise  in her as *she switches so quickly* (has all black face and red everywhere else too). Bit concerned that too much playing with a puppy might be too much for her dodgy hips too but have mentioned it and owner will ask physios opinion, so we'll see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

I've read your post a couple of times and still not sure what you are asking, so I apologise if I have things wrong.

I wouldn't be letting a sharp GSD put any dog or pup "in its place".   Owner needs to step up and supervise interactions whether it be new dog or pup joining the family.

If the GSD is in pain from her hips then she will be even less tolerant.

To be frank, from your description, I wouldn't recommend adding another dog or pup to the household, I don't think it would be fair to either resident dog or new pup.


----------



## Squeak (25 January 2022)

windand rain said:



			Yes still rehome from puppy farms my issue with them was you had to have an older settled friendly dog already don't know if thats still the case or not
		
Click to expand...

I used to foster for them and some of the more confident dogs you could rehome by themselves.

Eta I think they do some brilliant work, some of the dogs we fostered had obviously come from very bad situations and they went on to have wonderful homes, most of which we kept in touch with.  However I did find that they were some times a bit excessive with the hoops that they made people jump through to be able to adopt a dog and I think that might have got more so since.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 January 2022)

windand rain said:



			Yes still rehome from puppy farms my issue with them was you had to have an older settled friendly dog already don't know if thats still the case or not
		
Click to expand...

Well that's an improvement on those who want the  rehomed dog to be the only pet in a household.   IME (and we have rehomed several adult dogs) they do best when there is a resident dog to show them how to go on.


----------



## MissTyc (25 January 2022)

fankino04 said:



			Thanks guys, it's a puppy they are looking at adopting. They already have a lovely but sharp gsd,  I'm hoping that adding a pup rather than grown up to the home means that the resident dog will put it in its place a bit more gently than she would an adult. She loves to play but plays very rough and does not take well to other dogs telling her off. She often makes me wonder if she has some malinoise  in her as she switches so quickly (has all black face and red everywhere else too). Bit concerned that too much playing with a puppy might be too much for her dodgy hips too but have mentioned it and owner will ask physios opinion, so we'll see what happens.
		
Click to expand...


I know it's not your family, but please please make sure they learn about how to introduce the puppy to the older dog. This might take several months and no "telling off" should ever happen. My terrier is similar to the dog you describe. I went the opposite route and got an older super dog friendly rescue. And it was great as she already had all the language to deal with him and also knew not to take him tooo seriously. Unfortunately there were other concerns and she was not suitable for our home, sadly. So we went the puppy route, with an 8-week old. Then lived separate lives for alost 3 months, me upstairs with the puppy and my husband downstairs with the older dog. Protecting her from witnessing my older dog's grumps was our only priority in those months, but we were utterly exhausted by it all. Worth it, as she's now 10 months old, a lovely sociable dog who knows how to diffuse a grumpy old terrier without getting herself in trouble.


----------



## fankino04 (25 January 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			I've read your post a couple of times and still not sure what you are asking, so I apologise if I have things wrong.

I wouldn't be letting a sharp GSD put any dog or pup "in its place".   Owner needs to step up and supervise interactions whether it be new dog or pup joining the family.

If the GSD is in pain from her hips then she will be even less tolerant.

To be frank, from your description, I wouldn't recommend adding another dog or pup to the household, I don't think it would be fair to either resident dog or new pup.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I said to the owner that I think she should check with physio / vet what they think before going ahead. When I say " put pup in its place" I just mean in the normal way that an older dog will accept a puppy being bouncy up to a point and then say that's enough, not attack it or anything dramatic.


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2022)

Only issue for me was we live in a small house and had just lost our only dog I absolutely agree that they do a wonderful job but may not be for everyone as not everyone has a huge house and another dog. They didn't offer a single dog/bitch at the time just said it was a pity we didn't still have a dog as otherwise it was perfect home


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 January 2022)

windand rain said:



			Only issue for me was we live in a small house and had just lost our only dog I absolutely agree that they do a wonderful job but may not be for everyone as not everyone has a huge house and another dog. They didn't offer a single dog/bitch at the time just said it was a pity we didn't still have a dog as otherwise it was perfect home
		
Click to expand...


I can imagine, though, that a bitch who has lived all her life surrounded by other dogs in some kind of kennel set-up would really struggle with being asked to be an only dog  living in a house. So it wouldn't have been kind to expect that.


----------



## windand rain (25 January 2022)

More a reference to the foster carer that said they did rehome some individuals maybe they didn't have any


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 January 2022)

MissTyc said:



			I know it's not your family, but please please make sure they learn about how to introduce the puppy to the older dog. This might take several months and no "telling off" should ever happen. My terrier is similar to the dog you describe. I went the opposite route and got an older super dog friendly rescue. And it was great as she already had all the language to deal with him and also knew not to take him tooo seriously. Unfortunately there were other concerns and she was not suitable for our home, sadly. So we went the puppy route, with an 8-week old. Then lived separate lives for alost 3 months, me upstairs with the puppy and my husband downstairs with the older dog. Protecting her from witnessing my older dog's grumps was our only priority in those months, but we were utterly exhausted by it all. Worth it, as she's now 10 months old, a lovely sociable dog who knows how to diffuse a grumpy old terrier without getting herself in trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that’s a long time to keep the puppy separate. Mine aren’t left alone with the older dog and for the first time I had to use my ‘monster’ teacher voice tonight to the older boy who was annoyed at Goose, but they’ve interacted from day one. It’s very sweet to see them piled up together, although Bear can take himself off upstairs if he wants respite, puppies aren’t allowed up there.

Many Tears is a funny one, I doubt, as mentioned, that the puppy farms would care where the ex-breeders went so it wouldn’t stop them if MT stopped taking them. The concept that they’re allowed by the Welsh government just astonishes me. It’s put me off moving to Carmarthen despite much better prices on that side of the border. Probably very hypocritical of me, given I wouldn’t worry about a livestock farm next door.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 January 2022)

Goddamit! Just looked at MT and there’s the most gorgeous red and white setter boy on there. I swear, once I’m retired.....!!


----------



## misst (25 January 2022)

I know someone who has rehomed a couple of their dogs and got super little terrier crosses both times. They did have other dogs each time. I would consider going through them but it is a long journey from Surrey. I have not heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Squeak (25 January 2022)

misst said:



			I know someone who has rehomed a couple of their dogs and got super little terrier crosses both times. They did have other dogs each time. I would consider going through them but it is a long journey from Surrey. I have not heard anything bad about them.
		
Click to expand...

Fosterers are spread throughout the country so you may find they have a couple of dogs that are much closer to you.


----------



## misst (26 January 2022)

Squeak said:



			Fosterers are spread throughout the country so you may find they have a couple of dogs that are much closer to you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I will bear that in mind next time as I thought you had to go to Wales to rehome! Not that I hope to be looking in the near future as two young dogs at present


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 January 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Blimey, that’s a long time to keep the puppy separate. Mine aren’t left alone with the older dog and for the first time I had to use my ‘monster’ teacher voice tonight to the older boy who was annoyed at Goose, but they’ve interacted from day one. It’s very sweet to see them piled up together, although Bear can take himself off upstairs if he wants respite, puppies aren’t allowed up there.

Many Tears is a funny one, I doubt, as mentioned, that the puppy farms would care where the ex-breeders went so it wouldn’t stop them if MT stopped taking them. The concept that they’re allowed by the Welsh government just astonishes me. It’s put me off moving to Carmarthen despite much better prices on that side of the border. Probably very hypocritical of me, given I wouldn’t worry about a livestock farm next door.
		
Click to expand...


I think it depends on the dogs concerned. We kept our Rott separated from the Lab pups,using crates in the same room and leads in the garden for about a months because she was so excited and clumsy and yet we allowed her to interact more closely with friend's Lab pup than the 2 yr old Labs at first.    She knew about pups by then and hadn't just lost her sister. Then one of the Labs was frightened of the pup,  so  that took a bit longer still


----------



## Moobli (26 January 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Goddamit! Just looked at MT and there’s the most gorgeous red and white setter boy on there. I swear, once I’m retired.....!!
		
Click to expand...

It’s your fault I looked and … 😍. What a lovely looking/sounding girl ❤️
https://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=32474


----------



## Penny Less (26 January 2022)

Thanks for this thread, I was considering fostering but most rescues wouldnt allow it if you already had a dog. My spaniel is a rescue puppy farm bitch !


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (26 January 2022)

It says this on their website, which I kind of think is fair enough:

_''PLEASE NOTE: We nearly always home dogs who have come from breeders where there is ALREADY A RESIDENT DOG living in the house. They have usually never lived in a house before and are only used to canine company. They usually get their confidence and learn faster with another dog to copy from. This also helps with house training and learning how to walk on a lead. They will make lovely pets but do need a lot of love, time and patience. If the ex breeding dog you are interested in can be an only dog it will say so in its write up. Please read our information on *ADOPTING EX-BREEDING DOGS* before you apply. ''_

Poor soul, look at her little face - https://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=32620


----------



## blodwyn1 (26 January 2022)

I also looked and saw Harvey the red and white setter and several others that look so lovely but my Goldie is eleven and when we lost our cocker we found he seems to like being an only dog better so don't thinkl we can get another one.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 January 2022)

Moobli said:



			It’s your fault I looked and … 😍. What a lovely looking/sounding girl ❤️
https://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=32474

Click to expand...

Oops, sorrynotsorry. She’s lovely, are you going to enquire? What an amazing life she’d have with you!



blodwyn1 said:



			I also looked and saw Harvey the red and white setter and several others that look so lovely but my Goldie is eleven and when we lost our cocker we found he seems to like being an only dog better so don't thinkl we can get another one.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought that about my 11 year old and then got 2 puppies. He’s coping well!


----------



## Soap On A Rope (27 January 2022)

I highly recommend Dogs Trust .....
They are amazing at matching dogs to new homes...


----------



## Moobli (27 January 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Oops, sorrynotsorry. She’s lovely, are you going to enquire? What an amazing life she’d have with you!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not, but I’ll share her details to friends.  Two dogs is my maximum  really due to time, space in the car, holidays etc.


----------



## fankino04 (14 February 2022)

Well they got him, adult dog is being very tolerant ( actually probably too tolerant lol). They spoke to rescue and vets about the current dogs hip problems and what provisions they would make for differing exercise needs now and in the future etc before going ahead so have gone in with their eyes open. They are making sure pup has time in his pen separated from B so she gets a break from him and getting them used to being walked together and separately so if in the future they need totally separate walks they won't stress about being separated. Apart from toilet training not going so well ( but it's early days and poor pup has had a lot of upheaval in his short life) it's going well.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (14 February 2022)

Soap On A Rope said:



			I highly recommend Dogs Trust .....
They are amazing at matching dogs to new homes...
		
Click to expand...

they won't rehome to anyone with cats or other animals at all though which rules out a lot of otherwise eminently suitable homes.


----------



## Moobli (14 February 2022)

fankino04 said:



			Well they got him, adult dog is being very tolerant ( actually probably too tolerant lol). They spoke to rescue and vets about the current dogs hip problems and what provisions they would make for differing exercise needs now and in the future etc before going ahead so have gone in with their eyes open. They are making sure pup has time in his pen separated from B so she gets a break from him and getting them used to being walked together and separately so if in the future they need totally separate walks they won't stress about being separated. Apart from toilet training not going so well ( but it's early days and poor pup has had a lot of upheaval in his short life) it's going well.
	View attachment 87497

Click to expand...

Very cute indeed!


----------



## skinnydipper (14 February 2022)

Snail said:



			they won't rehome to anyone with cats or other animals at all though which rules out a lot of otherwise eminently suitable homes.
		
Click to expand...

Things must have changed.  I've adopted 4 from DT into a multi dog/cat household.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 February 2022)

DT operates all over the UK, one centre will not have exactly the same policies as another.


----------



## skinnydipper (14 February 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			DT operates all over the UK, one centre will not have exactly the same policies as another.
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the dog they are rehoming.  Can it live with cats/dogs/children?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 February 2022)

That pup is seriously gorgeous!  Just look at those ears!


----------



## Squeak (14 February 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			DT operates all over the UK, one centre will not have exactly the same policies as another.
		
Click to expand...

There is only one centre and then the fosterers are spread out over the UK so the policies are the same.



skinnydipper said:



			Things must have changed.  I've adopted 4 from DT into a multi dog/cat household.
		
Click to expand...

My experience was also that they would rehome to households with cats and children etc dependent on the dog.


----------



## Soap On A Rope (14 February 2022)

Snail said:



			they won't rehome to anyone with cats or other animals at all though which rules out a lot of otherwise eminently suitable homes.
		
Click to expand...

If you search dogs for rehoming on the Dogs Trust website, they have several that can be rehomed with cats.
We rehomed a lovely woofer from Dogs Trust last month and we have a cat.
Always ring the centre as well as completing the on-line form. We were turned down by HO , however we rang the centre, where he was being cared for. and spoke to the re-homing team . After 6 visits to get to know him and a home check we took him home !


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 February 2022)

Squeak said:



			There is only one centre and then the fosterers are spread out over the UK so the policies are the same.



My experience was also that they would rehome to households with cats and children etc dependent on the dog.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but that's not correct. There's over 20 centres all over the UK and Ireland. It used to be the National Canine Defence League.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 February 2022)

fankino04 said:



			Well they got him, adult dog is being very tolerant ( actually probably too tolerant lol). They spoke to rescue and vets about the current dogs hip problems and what provisions they would make for differing exercise needs now and in the future etc before going ahead so have gone in with their eyes open. They are making sure pup has time in his pen separated from B so she gets a break from him and getting them used to being walked together and separately so if in the future they need totally separate walks they won't stress about being separated. Apart from toilet training not going so well ( but it's early days and poor pup has had a lot of upheaval in his short life) it's going well.
	View attachment 87497

Click to expand...

Gosh, that was quick, unless they were already into the process. Super cute pup!


----------



## Amymay (14 February 2022)

Really gorgeous 💕


----------



## windand rain (14 February 2022)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Squeak (14 February 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			I'm sorry but that's not correct. There's over 20 centres all over the UK and Ireland. It used to be the National Canine Defence League.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I’d thought it was MT you were talking about instead of the dogs trust.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 February 2022)

Squeak said:



			Sorry, I’d thought it was MT you were talking about instead of the dogs trust.
		
Click to expand...

Ah OK! Too many Ts!!


----------



## blackcob (17 February 2022)

Anyone see the MT post about 57 labrador puppies today - where did they all come from in one go?


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2022)

blackcob said:



			Anyone see the MT post about 57 labrador puppies today - where did they all come from in one go?
		
Click to expand...

Wow just looked. Ireland, but it says they are mainly in good condition? Can’t be a puppy farm?


----------



## ellieb (17 February 2022)

Why don't they say where they've all come from? Seems a strange thing not to be transparent about it.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 February 2022)

What a lovely puppy!


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 February 2022)

Could be anything, a court case, seized assets, a contract for search dogs that's fallen through and someone's been left with a lot of green dogs etc etc


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (18 February 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Could be anything, a court case, seized assets, a contract for search dogs that's fallen through and someone's been left with a lot of green dogs etc etc
		
Click to expand...

I think I read somewhere a contract(s) had fallen through


----------



## Moobli (18 February 2022)

I saw a video of all the happy wagging Labradors.  I don’t think they’ll be hard to rehome at all.


----------



## Equi (18 February 2022)

I spent a long time reading their website. It’s really good to see one that has actual information on the dogs and long write ups and updates on each individual. Makes it clear they are actually interested in being transparent.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 February 2022)

BallyRoanBaubles said:



			I think I read somewhere a contract(s) had fallen through
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they're all really busy and happy with mega toy drive, was the first thing I thought.


----------



## stangs (18 February 2022)

BallyRoanBaubles said:



			I think I read somewhere a contract(s) had fallen through
		
Click to expand...

What kind of contract involves almost 60 lab puppies?


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 February 2022)

**caveat, this may or may not be the case here**

Globally, Governments/companies/airports/police forces and armies etc etc need drug/cash/explosive/food/any other type of detection dog.
If they were bound for a country which has fallen into strife or the company which required them has gone bust since when the contract was first signed, then they're safer where they are.

We all coo when we see service dogs working, but they are part of an industry, bought and sold.
There is an element of wastage where any animal is bred for a purpose and that sometimes includes those who assist people with a disability, although on a smaller scale.


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2022)

stangs said:



			What kind of contract involves almost 60 lab puppies?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think they are puppies? There are always wanted ads on free ads sites for young labs to be trained as detection dogs.


----------



## skinnydipper (18 February 2022)

Bred to become service dogs.  Here is one of them.

https://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=32978


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			Bred to become service dogs.  Here is one of them.

https://www.manytearsrescue.org/display_mtar_dog.php?id=32978

Click to expand...

Oh go away, I want him! 🤗


----------



## skinnydipper (18 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Oh go away, I want him! 🤗
		
Click to expand...

Perfect playmate for Scout


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			Perfect playmate for Scout 

Click to expand...

But I do like being married! Brandy is old and frail now. When the kennels are built, just so there’s a time out option for youngsters, I will look then. These should find good homes anyway, I hope.


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2022)

Well none can go to working homes. All working bred dogs. 🙄


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (18 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Well none can go to working homes. All working bred dogs. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to post that I'd seen on fb someone had enquired about one to be a gundog but MT would not home them to become gundogs


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 February 2022)

Sigh....


----------



## skinnydipper (18 February 2022)

I wonder how many average owners will adequately meet their needs.

Why not give them a chance to excel at something they are selectively bred for?


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2022)

I suppose you could lie, as even if, like me, you are dubious about Many Tears and their ethics, these are good priced dogs. Wouldn’t sit well with me though. 
Shame.


----------



## ellieb (18 February 2022)

That one you posted says 'He is an active, busy boy with a sharp brain so he needs an active home where he will get the exercise and training he needs. He is a typical lab in that everything goes in his mouth and he loves to carry things around' - sounds like a perfect candidate for a working home then!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Oh go away, I want him! 🤗
		
Click to expand...

There are 50 of them?! Get one, get one! Brandy is, as you say, older now-two is as easy to train as one (I’m lying, but you NEED a black lab!)


----------



## Moobli (18 February 2022)

BallyRoanBaubles said:



			I was just about to post that I'd seen on fb someone had enquired about one to be a gundog but MT would not home them to become gundogs
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, how utterly ridiculous!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 February 2022)

I can’t find the information about the multiple labs. Anyone got a link, please?


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I can’t find the information about the multiple labs. Anyone got a link, please?
		
Click to expand...

Search many tears on fb


----------



## Moobli (18 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I can’t find the information about the multiple labs. Anyone got a link, please?
		
Click to expand...

They’ve raised a fair amount of money already in donations!

https://fb.watch/bfQZip1Zzm/


----------



## spacefaer (18 February 2022)

They're anti hunting, anti working and anti kennels. 
We enquired some time ago about an extremely energetic working cocker with very high prey drive. We were not considered despite OH being a highly experienced gundog trainer with a sporting life for the dog, with other cockers


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 February 2022)

I’ve put a post on asking why they wouldn’t approach Customs, the Police, Guide Dogs for the Blind. Didn’t want to get into the whole why the heck are you importing dogs from abroad, which is a whole other thread!


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 February 2022)

Guide Dogs use their own in-house breeding programme mostly. They need really sedate dogs. Even something that walks too fast can rule them out. If you've seen the video, they're really busy.


----------



## Moobli (19 February 2022)

spacefaer said:



			They're anti hunting, anti working and anti kennels.
We enquired some time ago about an extremely energetic working cocker with very high prey drive. We were not considered despite OH being a highly experienced gundog trainer with a sporting life for the dog, with other cockers
		
Click to expand...

Absolute madness.


----------



## Clodagh (19 February 2022)

I know on here everyone is very positive about them but they do make a significant amount of money from importing and rehoming dogs. They also help a lot of dogs. I wasn’t so anti until they started importing van loads from abroad.
(Not counting Ireland as abroad).


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (19 February 2022)

This was on a fb group


----------



## Clodagh (19 February 2022)

I do see that he is entitled to his opinion, and unless things have changed it isn’t a charity so he is not beholden to anyone to justify his decisions. A shame though.


----------



## Sleighfarer (19 February 2022)

I see they have charitable status now. They used to get a lot of stick for being a business.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			Guide Dogs use their own in-house breeding programme mostly. They need really sedate dogs. Even something that walks too fast can rule them out. If you've seen the video, they're really busy.
		
Click to expand...

So ideal for working homes, then?!



BallyRoanBaubles said:



View attachment 87726

This was on a fb group
		
Click to expand...

Much kudos to the poster! So what if she’s vegan? What has that to do with what is best for over 50 labs?? Bonkers. It’s putting me (even more) off MT.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			So ideal for working homes, then?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, which is what I initially said was my impression of the video. But probably way too busy for Guide Dogs.
The problem is that a lot of people look but don't see, to paraphrase David Hockney!!

Would they preclude a home where the dog was doing obedience, agility, rally, scurry, mantrailing, working trials, bikejoring, Cani X etc, as long as no animals were harmed? Or is the idea of any working/sports deemed cruel?


----------



## blackcob (19 February 2022)

Although a good few years ago now I enquired about rehoming a Siberian husky from a local RSPCA centre and their prohibitions at the time included bikejoring and canicross. The agility I was at the centre participating in at the time would have been fine though. 🙄 I too am curious where MT draw their line and why, as above they are entitled to their opinion but it seems a crashing shame for a bunch of busy happy dogs that would probably benefit from a job.


----------



## IrishMilo (19 February 2022)

I lost one of my boys unexpectedly a few days ago and desperately want to rescue another (my boy I lost was a rescue I got 5 years ago and was the best thing I ever did). 

However I've given up trying and genuinely feel like my only option is to buy. Aside from the fact there seem to be very few dogs left to adopt (which IS brilliant), their ridiculous requirements and close-mindedness makes it impossible - even for someone like me who has experience with difficult types and is willing to take on a last chance dog. If anyone knows of any pound contacts rather than going through a rescue please PM me.


----------



## Clodagh (19 February 2022)

IrishMilo said:



			I lost one of my boys unexpectedly a few days ago and desperately want to rescue another (my boy I lost was a rescue I got 5 years ago and was the best thing I ever did). 

However I've given up trying and genuinely feel like my only option is to buy. Aside from the fact there seem to be very few dogs left to adopt (which IS brilliant), their ridiculous requirements and close-mindedness makes it impossible - even for someone like me who has experience with difficult types and is willing to take on a last chance dog. If anyone knows of any pound contacts rather than going through a rescue please PM me.
		
Click to expand...

Well I’d try MT if you like labs!
I’m pleased to see they are now a registered charity.
Failing that there’s so many older pups on free ads sites I’d go on there.


----------



## nagblagger (19 February 2022)

Dumb question Irishmilo, are you in Ireland? We got our 2 rescues (at different times) from Inistioge puppy rescue, they do older dogs as well, one of ours hadn't even made it into the rescue but was due in the next day, they gave us the owners details so we liaised with them direct and brought him home!  Kilkenny/carlow pound didn't have anything suitable for our situation at the time but had a few in. Waterford pound never got back to us.!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2022)

IrishMilo said:



			I lost one of my boys unexpectedly a few days ago and desperately want to rescue another (my boy I lost was a rescue I got 5 years ago and was the best thing I ever did). 

However I've given up trying and genuinely feel like my only option is to buy. Aside from the fact there seem to be very few dogs left to adopt (which IS brilliant), their ridiculous requirements and close-mindedness makes it impossible - even for someone like me who has experience with difficult types and is willing to take on a last chance dog. If anyone knows of any pound contacts rather than going through a rescue please PM me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that. Try MT, you never know. They have said, tho, rather weirdly, to not contact them about the labs! I'm hoping that was only yesterday when they were short staffed.


----------



## Moobli (19 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I'm sorry to hear that. Try MT, you never know. They have said, tho, rather weirdly, to not contact them about the labs! I'm hoping that was only yesterday when they were short staffed.
		
Click to expand...

How odd.  Could they have been inundated with offers of homes?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

Moobli said:



			How odd.  Could they have been inundated with offers of homes?
		
Click to expand...

They said they had 1200 emails on Friday! I imagine a lot of people think ready made dog, labradors are easy, I’ll have one! They’ve said the ones for adoption will be on the website. To be fair to MT, they do go into detail about each dog they have.

I’d still love to know how they have that many, must surely be from a puppy farm?


----------



## skinnydipper (20 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I’d still love to know how they have that many, must surely be from a puppy farm?
		
Click to expand...

From Godfrey's description, link in earlier post.

"He has come to us with a number of other labs who were bred to become service dogs, however, the situation changed and this did not happen so they are now all here looking for loving forever homes."


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

skinnydipper said:



			From Godfrey's description, link in earlier post.

"He has come to us with a number of other labs who were bred to become service dogs, however, the situation changed and this did not happen so they are now all here looking for loving forever homes."
		
Click to expand...

I cannot imagine breeding over 50 dogs destined for the service industry. Call me suspicious!

The website is very slow to load, probably due to high traffic and there’s an announcement saying ‘We are not taking applications for labradors’. It goes on to say they’ll contact previous applicants. I’m guessing they’ve been absolutely inundated.


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I cannot imagine breeding over 50 dogs destined for the service industry. Call me suspicious!
.
		
Click to expand...

I can, I’d imagine only a third (possibly) would make the grade. So you’d have to account for a failure rate I suspect.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I cannot imagine breeding over 50 dogs destined for the service industry. Call me suspicious!
		
Click to expand...

I can, easily. Maybe not all from exactly the same breeder but will have been sourced together. My old trainer took 20 dogs to the middle east about ten years ago for a private client who just wanted impressive looking dogs patrolling their compound.

There are kennels in Europe which have whole blocks aimed at particular countries'/Governments needs.


----------



## DirectorFury (20 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			They said they had 1200 emails on Friday! I imagine a lot of people think ready made dog, labradors are easy, I’ll have one! They’ve said the ones for adoption will be on the website. To be fair to MT, they do go into detail about each dog they have.

I’d still love to know how they have that many, must surely be from a puppy farm?
		
Click to expand...

In an article in WalesOnline MTAR are quoted as saying the dogs were bred to fulfil a government contract for drug and bomb sniffer dogs - I assume they were destined for the MOD - and the contract was cancelled at short notice.

I’ve always been iffy of MTAR since the time they fundraised to let one of their grooms keep/buy one of the rescue horses because they HaD sUcH a SpEcIaL bOnD. It didn’t (and still doesn’t) sit right.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

Well, you learn something every day! I’d love to hear from eg Guide dogs for the Blind about how many puppies they breed at a time. Fascinating place, this. I honestly learn something every day.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

DirectorFury said:



			In an article in WalesOnline MTAR are quoted as saying the dogs were bred to fulfil a government contract for drug and bomb sniffer dogs - I assume they were destined for the MOD - and the contract was cancelled at short notice.

I’ve always been iffy of MTAR since the time they fundraised to let one of their grooms keep/buy one of the rescue horses because they HaD sUcH a SpEcIaL bOnD. It didn’t (and still doesn’t) sit right.
		
Click to expand...

Just makes me think more of an effort should have been made to find relevant homes.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2022)

Guide Dogs have their own breeding programme and a network of walkers/raisers/contacts if the dogs don't work out. A lot of smaller assistance dog charities are aware of what pedigrees/lines work for certain roles and there's a lot of recommendation/exchange of suitable dogs between them all.


----------



## Archangel (20 February 2022)

If Labrador puppies are selling at £1.5k, why would £75k of puppies just be given to a rescue?  Even if the breeder was compensated for a broken contact, would you really let £75k worth of dogs go for nothing? Seems odd to me.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2022)

I have no knowledge of this particular case, but it is a lot of young dogs to look after and feed, there's probably no experience in selling to the public en masse/no time to individually homecheck and they maybe have to free up kennels, which are probably private/not open to public anyway, for good reason if they are supplying to military clients.


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2022)

Archangel said:



			If Labrador puppies are selling at £1.5k, why would £75k of puppies just be given to a rescue?  Even if the breeder was compensated for a broken contact, would you really let £75k worth of dogs go for nothing? Seems odd to me.
		
Click to expand...

On the assumption that the MoD commissions the production of dogs with the same sort of contacts that they commission the production of other equipment, they have probably already paid for them and technically owned them. So likely that MoD would have specified where they went to next, rather than the breeder.


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2022)

At least they are old enough, just, that Lucy’s law doesn’t apply. 
I heard they were from a puppy farm who had a service contract. The truth is probably out there, but well buried.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 February 2022)

You wouldn't actually need many Lab bitches to get 50/60pups.  When my parents bought their first dog, the breeder had 2 sisters with a litter each, there were 24 pups to choose from.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 February 2022)

It’s not necessarily MOD . Some years back there was a very lucrative trade in Gsd  to overseas governments .


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Just makes me think more of an effort should have been made to find relevant homes.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s hope those that cancelled the contracts are supporting their care whilst at MT.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2022)

MurphysMinder said:



			It’s not necessarily MOD . Some years back there was a very lucrative trade in Gsd  to overseas governments .
		
Click to expand...

There's lots of private concerns as well, that jobs are contracted out to.
Someone I know was almost off to Libya before the current unrest developed.


----------



## SusieT (20 February 2022)

To be fair- it's not that surprising they don't want to rehome to working homes. Many working dogs while they are stimulated during the work can live in kennels/without family comforts . And at the end of their working life they are not always retired gracefully. Often working dog owners have a lower tolerance for e.g. treating chronic illness etc. 
 To be clear, many working dogs are well looked after but there is a lot who are also not, or only while they work well.
However, there are many 'experienced' gundog trainers who still believe in force. Additionally those motivated to start rescue charities rarely support blood sports.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2022)

There are any number of jobs and sports that come under 'working' that don't involve killing things, force training and kennel life, though.


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

SusieT said:



			To be fair- it's not that surprising they don't want to rehome to working homes. Many working dogs while they are stimulated during the work can live in kennels/without family comforts . And at the end of their working life they are not always retired gracefully. Often working dog owners have a lower tolerance for e.g. treating chronic illness etc.
To be clear, many working dogs are well looked after but there is a lot who are also not, or only while they work well.
However, there are many 'experienced' gundog trainers who still believe in force. Additionally those motivated to start rescue charities rarely support blood sports.
		
Click to expand...

And by the same token there are many non working homes who neglect, abuse and ignore their pet dogs.  Surely it makes sense to judge each case on its own merit.


----------



## druid (20 February 2022)

My partially kennelled gundogs are a damn sight happier and healthier than many of the pets I see and treat quite frankly. Enmasse banning of working homes is stopping a lot of these dogs from finding an appropriate home.


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2022)

CorvusCorax said:



			There are any number of jobs and sports that come under 'working' that don't involve killing things, force training and kennel life, though.
		
Click to expand...

I think tbf that Many Tears have only stipulated no gun dog homes, not all working ones.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

They’re going through the 800 applications and don’t want more.


----------



## Smitty (21 February 2022)

I recollect MT having a large amount (70ish) interbred terrier and terrier crosses from one place in Wales and the rescue near me in Somerset had about 60 Patterdale crosses from just the one place a couple of years ago.  

Most rescue centres as far as I'm aware do not favour working homes so if I want a terrier for ratting, a lurcher for coursing, a greyhound to race or a rotti for guarding my yard, I will need to source them from elsewhere.

However, some rescues do occasionally rehome to work as sniffer dogs etc but the majority want a pet home for them and I see from Facebook that Sylvia has been requesting busy family homes with plenty of interaction and stimulation.    This would include I'm sure, agility, obedience and many other canine sports that do not involve killing other animals or put the dogs in danger.

I rehomed a dog from MT 13 years ago and as he had been returned, he was by donation only.    They were very flexible in their homing requirements as although we had a large garden it was unfenced, but had a railed and enclosed patio leading off the kitchen which was deemed suitable.


----------



## Kaylum (21 February 2022)

ellieb said:



			Why don't they say where they've all come from? Seems a strange thing not to be transparent about it.
		
Click to expand...

When you adopt animals from rescues you often do not know about their past. They could have been from raids, owner could have died the list goes on. Same with horses.

We have a rescue from the Blue Cross I don't know about her past.  I also think rescues are often told the wrong story from owners just to get them handed over. We had a neighbour who had two dogs that kept escaping. He never bothered to chip them and said he found them when he handed them in


----------



## ellieb (21 February 2022)

Kaylum said:



			When you adopt animals from rescues you often do not know about their past. They could have been from raids, owner could have died the list goes on. Same with horses.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, totally agree with you for the majority of rescue animals, it was just the fact that it was 50-odd labs all in one go!


----------



## Spangles (2 November 2022)

Finding MTR very strict  ..
Want to adopt a 5mth old Springer Puppy but they are adamant it needs a resident dog.
We have had 5 Springers in our lifetime so very experienced of the breed and understand natural instincts of the breed to satisfy, huge safe and fenced garden, live in the countryside etc have friends with dogs to socialise puppy with, but -
Answer was still NO ! Very frustrating as no one to talk to on phone willing to have a conversation with etc all done via application form.


----------



## skinnydipper (2 November 2022)

If the puppy is very timid or from a puppy farm then I think it would be beneficial for the pup to have a calm and friendly canine companion.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (2 November 2022)

Could you offer to take two? Sorry if that is a ridiculous question.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 November 2022)

Spangles said:



			Finding MTR very strict  ..
Want to adopt a 5mth old Springer Puppy but they are adamant it needs a resident dog.
We have had 5 Springers in our lifetime so very experienced of the breed and understand natural instincts of the breed to satisfy, huge safe and fenced garden, live in the countryside etc have friends with dogs to socialise puppy with, but -
Answer was still NO ! Very frustrating as no one to talk to on phone willing to have a conversation with etc all done via application form.
		
Click to expand...

They have explained why on the website. All these dogs have ever known is the company of other dogs. I agree that a pup hasn't been in that situation as long as the retired bitches but presumably they know their dogs and know how this pup responds  or not, to people.


----------



## Spangles (2 November 2022)

Pearlsasinger said:



			They have explained why on the website. All these dogs have ever known is the company of other dogs. I agree that a pup hasn't been in that situation as long as the retired bitches but presumably they know their dogs and know how this pup responds  or not, to people.
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand their reasons and I know they have to be so careful, the communication was a bit painful and long winded but all sorted now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 November 2022)

Spangles said:



			I totally understand their reasons and I know they have to be so careful, the communication was a bit painful and long winded but all sorted now
		
Click to expand...

Are you getting the pup? The unsold litter?

I know they have huge costs, but £420 seems very high. I don’t like their caveat of having to attend puppy classes: my lot are well-socialised without needing the stimulation of puppy classes which can sometimes be too busy/exciting.


----------

